# If it is sharp and if it cuts is it a knife?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 20, 2017)

Or maybe you could call it a Meat Cleaver? LOL Made this one for a custome order, Old Saw Mill Circular Blade steel 8670 nearly 1/4" thick along the spine, 8" of cutting edge, Boise d' Rose wood handles with brass pins, made the sheath as a protector cow hide leather and hand stitching and stamping...OAL is around 15" ...thanks for eye balling it...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 11 | Useful 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 20, 2017)

Nice work...looks like it could sever some bone along with meat!


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 20, 2017)

Good looking Jack! Cleaver is awesome and the sheath is dynamite!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 20, 2017)

Nicely done sir....nicely done...


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 27, 2017)

That's cool, cleavers are a lot of fun and look cool too! Beautiful work!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 27, 2017)

Pappy I am really liking this. I love the finish on the blade. Looks like a cross between damascus and stone washing.


----------



## Strider (Jan 6, 2018)

Love these kinds of projects. Good and useful job!


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

I sure like the patina on that knife.


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

Cleaver, sorry


----------

